# Tips for Accuracy



## Shot3883

Hello,

I have just started slingshot practice as I recently received my Dankung Panther. Trouble is my accuracy sucks big time. The Panther came with 2050 tubes, one loop per side. I had trouble hitting an A4 size piece of paper with 8mm steel ball bearings at a distance of only 18 feet. I changed the band to my 2040s, one loop per side and now my accuracy at the same distance seems better with groupings of 9 inch which is still not very good. When I release the ball, every time the sights seem to be on target yet the grouping all over the place.

Do big bands with smaller ammo (8mm) cause more inaccuracy, my result suggest they do or it was because the bigger bands were harder to pull and my arm was shaking a bit more.

Should I be flicking the wrist forward upon release?

I am currently pulling the pouch to the cheek, using index finger and thumb, thumb nail pointed towards the cheek with all other fingers extended. The slingshot is held sideways.

Any tips that will help me improve, what bands go with what size ammo for better accuracy.


----------



## e~shot




----------



## Tube_Shooter

Armed with the above video all you now need is practice,practice and more practice doing the same thing in the video over and over again,good luck


----------



## Shot3883

Thanks. I will keep practising.


----------



## CCHGN

Ok, I have a question there......in the bubble( 2;40) he says that to shoot higher, touch( the band) lower on the cheek and to shoot lower, touch higher n the cheek and to shoot long distance, touch the jaw........so this tells me that he's talking about where you hold the pouch matters.

I've seen other videos ( him and that Rufus feller) that say it doesn't matter what you do with the pouch end, that the front end(SS) is what matters.

This seems to be a contradiction.


----------



## August West

Probably because Bill and that Rufus feller use different techniques. There is no right way to shoot a slingshot and if you ask 10 people how to shoot your liable to get 12 different answers to the same question.


----------



## praetor7

CCHGN said:


> Ok, I have a question there......in the bubble( 2;40) he says that to shoot higher, touch( the band) lower on the cheek and to shoot lower, touch higher n the cheek and to shoot long distance, touch the jaw........so this tells me that he's talking about where you hold the pouch matters.
> 
> I've seen other videos ( him and that Rufus feller) that say it doesn't matter what you do with the pouch end, that the front end(SS) is what matters.
> 
> This seems to be a contradiction.


This solves my one real problem I've encountered having not shot since I was young and now having an Hts, I keep shooting too high! Glad I found this forum, great info and advice wherever I look.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

For greater accuracy, the primary thing to worry about is absolute consistency of everything.

From stance; foot position; all the way up to angle of your trunk; position of your shoulders; elbow position; head position; the way you draw; the anchor point; the way you release; the follow through; at what point in your breathing cycle you draw and release.

With all these variables being the same, you can then expect some consistent shot placement.
From which you can then adjust for improved accuracy slightly.

I do trust that you understand my point of all these things needing to be the same ?...

Although these may sound alot; for an experienced shooter, it all occurs instantly.

Which will come to all beginners, but only after time.

Although not as much time as one may think; BUT not as quickly as an impatient person ever wants.

Cheers Allan


----------



## praetor7

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> For greater accuracy, the primary thing to worry about is absolute consistency of everything.From stance; foot position; all the way up to angle of your trunk; position of your shoulders; elbow position; head position; the way you draw; the anchor point; the way you release; the follow through; at what point in your breathing cycle you draw and release.With all these variables being the same, you can then expect some consistent shot placement.From which you can then adjust for improved accuracy slightly.I do trust that you understand my point of all these things needing to be the same ?...Although these may sound alot; for an experienced shooter, it all occurs instantly.Which will come to all beginners, but only after time.Although not as much time as one may think; BUT not as quickly as an impatient person ever wants.Cheers Allan


I understand, essentially the same steps and care as when using a firearm. I do appreciate the cheapness and availability of the ammo and that I can go outback and practice, although I admit I'm having to resist the urge to collect them...though probably not for long.


----------



## moongalba

I recently watched Farmer John cutting a can in half with steel balls. John talked about Instinct shooting as in the video he spent very little time in any aiming, he just pointed and let fly hitting the can 90% of the time. In the above post there is much talk about stance, where to place the band on the cheek and the position of the slingshot. I have watched many of the old timers who think nothing of pointing in the general direction of the target and blasting it into oblivion all in the space of two seconds. It seems that their shooting is not based on rational conscious thought, but is a gift stemming from the subconscious mind, i.e. it is there therefore I can hit it. I have tried this shooting technique where no sighting is required. I point towards the target and something says "You may not hit it dead center, but you will be pretty darn close". The secret seems to be that the mind never looses sight of what one is aiming at.

I would like your opinion of this "Instinctive Shooting" as to whether it is a natural gift, positive thinking or years of training.

Respectfully

Moongalba


----------



## Bill Hays

Moongalba,

For a large target, like a soda, can it's easy to hit it over and over again without really thinking about it... and you can do it quickly as well.

It's my opinion that most people who claim or show "instinctive" shooting are really not shooting instinctive at all. They started with a base of good marksmanship principles... stance, breath control, lineup concepts etc... and do the basics automatically while shooting.

For example, if I were to shoot at a can and all I want to do is just hit the can... I'd do it very quickly and most people watching me do it would think I was shooting "instinctively" when in point of fact, there is no such thing as a slingshooting instinct... I'm just doing all the steps via muscle memory developed through a lot of practice, and that's what most "instinctual" shooters are doing as well.

The good thing about learning the steps and how to actually aim a slingshot (or any other weapon for that matter) is you will have a level of confidence that will allow you to try harder and harder challenges sooner than if you just "go out there and shoot all willy nilly, not knowing the basics".... and after you KNOW how to shoot, you can loosen up the reigns a little and let ammo fly, but if it starts to fly to crazy you can always reign it in and get it under control when the shot really counts.


----------



## treefork

Bill

A can for you is like a fifty gallon drum. After lighting a swinging match on a pendulum........


----------



## moongalba

Bill Hays said:


> Moongalba,
> 
> For a large target, like a soda, can it's easy to hit it over and over again without really thinking about it... and you can do it quickly as well.
> 
> It's my opinion that most people who claim or show "instinctive" shooting are really not shooting instinctive at all. They started with a base of good marksmanship principles... stance, breath control, lineup concepts etc... and do the basics automatically while shooting.
> 
> For example, if I were to shoot at a can and all I want to do is just hit the can... I'd do it very quickly and most people watching me do it would think I was shooting "instinctively" when in point of fact, there is no such thing as a slingshooting instinct... I'm just doing all the steps via muscle memory developed through a lot of practice, and that's what most "instinctual" shooters are doing as well.
> 
> The good thing about learning the steps and how to actually aim a slingshot (or any other weapon for that matter) is you will have a level of confidence that will allow you to try harder and harder challenges sooner than if you just "go out there and shoot all willy nilly, not knowing the basics".... and after you KNOW how to shoot, you can loosen up the reigns a little and let ammo fly, but if it starts to fly to crazy you can always reign it in and get it under control when the shot really counts.


Thank you for this information, now let me see if I have got it right. What appears to be instinctive shooting is really the bringing together all that you have learned at the exact time of when you need it i.e shooting at a target. It is the accumulation of all that is learned at the time when it is most needed.

If this is correct then you have taught me a valuable lesson for which I give you my thanks.

Moongalba


----------



## Tube_Shooter

Do not overlook the pouch I have found leather that stretches in all directions can result in flyers a quality leather pouch like Supersure, E_shot or similar makes a lot of difference and keeps the shot flying straight for longer.


----------



## moongalba

Dear Tube- Shooter

Who would have thought that a pouch could make all that difference. I can see your point as using the right pouch can make a big difference. What a long way sling shot has come since the early 1930's. Back in Birmingham it was a case of what was available you used. Boot leather was a favorite but there was no thought of the physics side of it. Just stick a rock in it and fire away, and we were pretty good at it.

Moongalba


----------



## Bill Hays

moongalba said:


> Bill Hays said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moongalba,
> 
> For a large target, like a soda, can it's easy to hit it over and over again without really thinking about it... and you can do it quickly as well.
> 
> It's my opinion that most people who claim or show "instinctive" shooting are really not shooting instinctive at all. They started with a base of good marksmanship principles... stance, breath control, lineup concepts etc... and do the basics automatically while shooting.
> 
> For example, if I were to shoot at a can and all I want to do is just hit the can... I'd do it very quickly and most people watching me do it would think I was shooting "instinctively" when in point of fact, there is no such thing as a slingshooting instinct... I'm just doing all the steps via muscle memory developed through a lot of practice, and that's what most "instinctual" shooters are doing as well.
> 
> The good thing about learning the steps and how to actually aim a slingshot (or any other weapon for that matter) is you will have a level of confidence that will allow you to try harder and harder challenges sooner than if you just "go out there and shoot all willy nilly, not knowing the basics".... and after you KNOW how to shoot, you can loosen up the reigns a little and let ammo fly, but if it starts to fly to crazy you can always reign it in and get it under control when the shot really counts.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for this information, now let me see if I have got it right. What appears to be instinctive shooting is really the bringing together all that you have learned at the exact time of when you need it i.e shooting at a target. It is the accumulation of all that is learned at the time when it is most needed.
> 
> If this is correct then you have taught me a valuable lesson for which I give you my thanks.
> 
> Moongalba
Click to expand...

Pretty much so. Let me see if I can help you to understand better....

Instincts and instinctual behavior or actions... breathing, heartbeat, jumping at a loud noise, dreaming, pulling your hand away from a hot surface, walking and even to some degree swimming are all instincts... we have the knowledge in our genes, and for some things like swimming, most of us know how to do it in a basic way from birth... we just have to reinforce what we already know to make it work better sometimes.

Slingshot shooting, or pretty much any shooting for that matter, are learned behaviours... it doesn't matter whether you raise the slingshot up to your eye level or shoot from the hip, you learn from action and reaction, cause and effect... after practice you will develop muscle and nerve "memory", same as learning how to throw a baseball or pocketing a ball in billiards.

Whatever style of shooting you prefer you will develop muscle memory through practice... but some actions and practices are easier for the body to "remember" and to do, it takes less time to learn how to be accurate with some techniques than it does for other techniques.

The system I use to show how to shoot is merely one of many... it may not be the best system for you personally, especially if you have a less formal background in shooting... but if you've had any training at all in pretty much any other shooting discipline you'll be able to pick up my style very quickly and become very accurate with it. Whereas if you have not had any formal experience in shooting then it MAY be possible to be fairly successful using another method of shooting... but I seriously doubt you will ever gain the same level of accuracy that my style is not only capable of but actually does show in reality.


----------



## moongalba

Thank you Bill

I really do appreciate all that you have taught me, and even though in my dotage I will try and follow your suggestions which to me are very sound and easy to follow and apply.

Thank you once again for sharing your wisdom.

Moongalba


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

This thread is super helpful


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

As the others havementioned it all Cessna down to muscleEmory, which cam be best described as the feel of the short. When it feel right you know upon release yea you are going to hit it real good, If it feelf it freels stone nah it is going to be off.
Simple as that, but takes practice yo develop the feel.

Cheers Allan


----------



## NaturalFork

I shoot farily similar to the way Bill explains in the video above. However nothing beats good old practice.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Excuse my touch screen fat fingered typos, but please try to decipher what I was trying to convey.

Given I can' t edit it now.

Dumb me.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Once you have a good idea of the ballistics of an ammo/shot type/ weight, for your stretch or anchor point at a particular distance, or a variety of distances.

Particularly in the field hunting when you have to judge the distance.

Hold the slingshot out at arms length, bands tucked into your palm, and,sight the prey; at this time pick your aiming mark ( seldom the actual prey), then simply load quickly for most power, draw aim and shoot for an almost certain first shot kill.
Provided the prey has not moved of course.

Like anything, this is a skill, learned over time; await the prey being relaxed and,hopefully feeding.

While this is a tips for accuracy topic, the principals can be applied in many areas I trust that I may of shown just one more

Cheers Allan


----------



## markh791

*CONSISTENCY = *


----------

